# Gaps between BMQ and Trade



## weezl (15 Dec 2013)

So, I've re applied to the CAF, first time around, I was told that they don't accept applications until the first week of april or just before, so when I dropped it off on april 2nd, I got the look of "what is wrong with you, we're done hiring for the year" anyways, my file manager went on holidays, passed my file to another manager, it got misplaced, by the time I got merit listed, there were 4 positions left for my trade, and needless to say, I didn't make it through, come the next year I decided not to apply...

Anyways, i'm now in a situation where i've re-applied, I sent it in the online application today.  My first choice for trade was AVN tech, and second was ACS tech, I understand that I have to do the 13 weeks BMQ, then a year or so of trade training in CFB Borden.  I know that depending on the length of time between the two sets of training, I can either find alternate courses to take, do OTJ, or just kill time in Borden, but what I'm curious about is if the trade courses have a schedule for when they start, so that I can have an idea as to how long the gap will be between the taining courses.

Does anyone know how this works?  Is it run when there is enough people ready to take it, or is it run when the calendar says it gets run or what's the deal?


----------



## KerryBlue (15 Dec 2013)

Risking being out of my lanes here, but from what I was told by my file manager the new recruiting system is set up so that you go from BMQ-SQ-QL3 with minimal time on PAT. I was also told then when you get your call its because a plan has been put into place for you to get you to qualified in as fast as possible. 

An aside, BMQ I believe is changing from 13 weeks to 10 weeks, I think starting after 1 Apr 14, or sometime soon.


----------



## cjette1 (21 Dec 2013)

There's really no way of knowing how long somebody will be on PAT between courses. A good friend of mine is a WFE tech and won't get trade qualified until 2015. For others it takes less than a month to get course loaded. it really depends on timings, trade, instructors, etc. Too many variables to make an accurate assumption.


----------

